# What should I put in my 30g. I really like loaches!



## bigehugedome (Jul 29, 2010)

Hello everyone, I decided to finally get a tank after not having one for years. My dad had a pretty large tank while i was growing up and I used to help take care of it, and I had my own 10 gallon for some time so I know what I’m doing for the most part.

Now I’m moving to a new place sept 1st and got a 30gallon and all the equipment i need, I’m just looking for advice on what to stock before I move. I want to get it set up as soon as i'm in the new place.

Here is the thing. I reaaaalllly like loaches, but clowns would get too big over time and I don’t know when I would be able to get a bigger tank. So i was thinking on 3 or 4 yo yo's, but i’m not sure what else to get. 

I want to do real plants, but this would be my first time with them so I’m also looking for suggestions on types of plants.

I look forward to meeting everyone and hearing your suggestions!:fish10:


----------



## MooImmaFish (Jul 22, 2010)

Well, it depends on what your local fish stores have in stock and what you like. Also, (i dont know if you already know this) Yo-yo's should no be kept with long- finned and smaller fish.
Hope this helps!:fish10:


----------



## bigehugedome (Jul 29, 2010)

well it looks like i can pretty much get anything online if my LFS is out of stock. ahhh internet these days.

yea i saw that about loaches. I think thats why I like them cause they seem to have great personalites. Some can live with shrimp and our very nice to others and others are a little more wild. Hopefully i get nice ones.

Im kinda just looking for more info on plants/fish that would work good with some yoyo's 

thanks for the info


----------



## Bulleyhead (Jul 16, 2010)

yoyos are most comfortable with 6 of them together with a large cave to hide in...

Yoyo Loaches enjoy each others company and will often be found together under the same rock or in the same cave. So plan to keep at least three together in the same aquarium. A group with at least six Yoyo Loaches is even better. Good tank mates for Yoyo Loaches: a group of at least six Clown Loaches, all kinds of Gouramis, one Red Tail Shark or one Rainbow Shark, all Barbs, all Danios, and all Rainbows. Click here to read more about several groups of compatible fish.


----------



## bigehugedome (Jul 29, 2010)

Hey thanks for the compatibility list!

Yea i would really love clown loaches but can only have this 30gal for the next year, year and a half so that’s why I decided on yoyos.

Although i wouldn’t mind getting at least 4 or 6 clowns if i am able to keep them in the 30g for that year and a half and just move them into a bigger tank after that. Would that be ok? Or is a year too long of a time to keep them in a 30g? If so and i get 6 can i still get some other fish? that way when i move the loaches out in a year i can keep whatever else I stock in the 30 gal and then add some more.

When I went to the LFS last night they had like a 6inch clown and he was just laying upside down playing dead but when I walked up to him he flipped over and starting swimming the width of the tank super-fast. It was amazing:animated_fish_swimm


----------



## Bulleyhead (Jul 16, 2010)

loaches are cool, and i think a year and 1/2 is 2 long for 6 clown loaches...but maybe get a small school of tiger barbs for the tank, they should be fine and would be entertaining on the top 1/2 of the tank...that would be my suggestion


----------

